# Sneaking into a ski resort?



## RidingThis (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah just wondering. I've never done this before, by the way, so I'm just wondering what the consequences exactly are.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Experience the winter go play in the steet. Moron


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

RidingThis said:


> ...So I was wondering if anyone on the forum has snuck into a resort without buying a ticket. ... do you know the consequence if they do?


Ski resort security will kill you. Literally. They. Will. Kill. You. (And I will help them get rid of the body.)


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

The resort I go to checks tickets all the time. That's why I bought a bright unique jacket so I get asked once. 

I have seen people who say they "lost" their ticket and they get escorted to ticket boothe. Not sure what happened afterwards.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not gonna judge, as I can't say I've never done it. However, 20 years ago they didn't have the technology they do today. Back then, it was completely visual. These days, they have scanners and are much more adament about checking. I was recently scanned twice while waiting in the same line! 

Basically, you'll get caught very quick.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kenai said:


> Ski resort security will kill you. Literally. They. Will. Kill. You.


Snowklinger likey.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

RidingThis said:


> Hey guys. So I was wondering if anyone on the forum has snuck into a resort without buying a ticket. How did you do it? I'm debating whether to do it. And i mean like on the weekend when its super busy. I already have old tickets hanging on my jacket and they stay the same color so they probably wouldn't notice, but do you know the consequence if they do?
> I go very often and the season passes are always expensive because i never buy them early. I don't do this because sometimes the winters aren't good in our area, so I always need to kind of experience the winter before I buy a season pass, which by the is way too expensive. I usually go about fifteen to twenty times per year and just cant afford it.


If you still don't believe us watch this video.
Watch: Ski Resort Security Guard Threatens To Kill Skier

This guy just left his pass at home and ski patrol flipped. Also if you get caught they WILL press chargers. It's stealing. Just like going to the movie theater and hoping from one show to another. Don't be a dumb ass and get a pass.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kenai said:


> Ski resort security will kill you. Literally. They. Will. Kill. You. (And I will help them get rid of the body.)


In addition to the above, if you get in front of me in the lift line and get caught without a ticket, forcing the lifties to call security and make the rest of us wait, I will beat you senseless with your own board before security comes to kill you.

Happy riding.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

RidingThis said:


> Hey guys. So I was wondering if anyone on the forum has snuck into a resort without buying a ticket. How did you do it? I'm debating whether to do it. And i mean like on the weekend when its super busy. I already have old tickets hanging on my jacket and they stay the same color so they probably wouldn't notice, but do you know the consequence if they do?
> I go very often and the season passes are always expensive because i never buy them early. I don't do this because sometimes the winters aren't good in our area, so I always need to kind of experience the winter before I buy a season pass, which by the is way too expensive. I usually go about fifteen to twenty times per year and just cant afford it.


Buy some snowshoes.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

everyone who has never stolen anything, raise your hand

i used to clip tickets like mad, it was like cow-tipping


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

CassMT said:


> everyone who has never stolen anything, raise your hand
> 
> i used to clip tickets like mad, it was like cow-tipping


Clipping tickets and stealing services are two totally different devils. Clipping tickets is kind of pointless. Stealing use of service is a pretty big deal and you can be put in jail for it.


----------



## GnuBie (Mar 14, 2014)

If you try to sneak on the lifts without paying, you're stealing, and that makes you a dishonest criminal, not to mention a total jerk.
If you can't afford the hobby, get a cheaper one.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

This is the same dude that justifies stealing your board because he just can't afford that nicer one yet....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

CassMT said:


> everyone who has never stolen anything, raise your hand


Everyone who has gone on an internet forum and actually asked for advice on how to commit a crime, raise your hand.:dizzy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Admins just delete this







account, simple


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

RidingThis said:


> I go very often and the season passes are always expensive because i never buy them early. I don't do this because sometimes the winters aren't good in our area, so I always need to kind of experience the winter before I buy a season pass.


You're just a douche bag, that's all.

Personally, I just steal gas for my car because I never know what it will cost from week to week. Then I don't have to worry about driving to the mountains I can't afford to ride. I run the tolls on the way, because I might want to turn around. And if you're savvy, you can get in the food line at the lodge and just eat the fries and stuff while you're standing in line, then turn around and leave. You've got it all figured out, man! 

Let me know where you ride so I can be sure to lock my board.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

if you can't afford it, get a paper route. maybe wait for night and weekend deals which are cheaper. look for skiclubs that would offer discounted day passes. you know, problem solve like an adult. maybe take a job as a liftie or serving food in the chalet.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> if you can't afford it, get a paper route. maybe wait for night and weekend deals which are cheaper. look for skiclubs that would offer discounted day passes. you know, problem solve like an adult. maybe take a job as a liftie or serving food in the chalet.



Ski clubs. I've been saying this since I've been on this board. I join for $35 a year (if he's a kid, get mom or dad to join because under 18 is FREE). Pays for itself the first time you buy a lift ticket. I rarely pay more than $35, often as little as $25. You don't HAVE to rip people off to ride. Like Deacon said, act like an adult. And maybe realize you're committing a crime.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

RidingThis said:


> I go very often and the season passes are *always expensive because i never buy them early.* I don't do this because sometimes the winters aren't good in our area, so *I always need to kind of experience the winter before I buy a season pass, which by the is way too expensive. I usually go about fifteen to twenty times per year and just cant afford it.*


If you are already consistently riding 15-20 days per season, no reason not to plan, save up, and get a season pass on early pricing. The 'experience the winter' thing is understandable as it sucks when winters suck, but it's weak reasoning frankly. 

I'm betting it's highly likely the early-priced pass will more than pay for itself within the 15-20x per season you go. Consider how many people buy something like the Epic pass for a week long trip west, _because it pays for itself in those few days._

Bottom line as already stated by the others: Don't steal. It's one of the lowest of the lows.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

on gov't owned land, you can ride down the slopes... but you're not going to be able to use the lift to go up.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

DcTroll...

I really don't understand this guy. How sad must your life be that you're happy to be called things like douchebag just so you can get attention?

Y'know DC, there's things like "Big Brothers".


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Karma can be a bitch on the hill. I don't mind making sacrifices to appease her...cause she can fuck you when you least expect it.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I really don't understand this guy.


It's actually a She...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> It's actually a She...


It's actually a pig…to harsh:sarcasm: a She


----------



## RidingThis (Mar 12, 2014)

I actually haven't done this and I was wondering what would happen,like I said...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

RidingThis said:


> I actually haven't done this and I was wondering what would happen,like I said...


ski patrol will hunt you down and kill you. :dunno:

or karma will.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

RidingThis said:


> I actually haven't done this and I was wondering what would happen,like I said...


You may wish to check the thread about security threatening to kill the guy who forgot his pass.
Remember, he had a pass and forgot it.
Extrapolate from that what they would do to someone who never bought a pass.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

If the op is a she then just get a boyfriend ... Problem solved


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

We have a word for someone like you.. Fucktard !! You are a thief, you most likely will grow up a thief and a bane to humanity. Mine and others hard earned tax monies will probably be supporting you while in prision. Also, if you really do justify stealing someone's board because you can't afford one you just need to crawl into a hole and die. If I caught you or any of my friends caught you we would bury you up too your head on a steep so you could watch all of the honest paying and responsible peeps on the mountain enjoy mother nature,whilst a baby deer defecates on your face!!

In conclusion.. You= fucktard!!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Dago91 said:


> We have a word for someone like you.. Fucktard !! You are a thief, you most likely will grow up a thief and a bane to humanity. Mine and others hard earned tax monies will probably be supporting you while in prision. Also, if you really do justify stealing someone's board because you can't afford one you just need to crawl into a hole and die. If I caught you or any of my friends caught you we would bury you up too your head on a steep so you could watch all of the honest paying and responsible peeps on the mountain enjoy mother nature,whilst a baby deer defecates on your face!!
> 
> In conclusion.. You= fucktard!!


wow, i'm curious what you edited out of there, don't hold back!


----------



## RidingThis (Mar 12, 2014)

Dago91 said:


> We have a word for someone like you.. Fucktard !! You are a thief, you most likely will grow up a thief and a bane to humanity. Mine and others hard earned tax monies will probably be supporting you while in prision. Also, if you really do justify stealing someone's board because you can't afford one you just need to crawl into a hole and die. If I caught you or any of my friends caught you we would bury you up too your head on a steep so you could watch all of the honest paying and responsible peeps on the mountain enjoy mother nature,whilst a baby deer defecates on your face!!
> 
> In conclusion.. You= fucktard!!


So I have no idea where you got the idea that I'm going to steal someone's board... That's pretty low to do, and I asked what would happen if someone sneaked into a resort. It amazes me how everyone is calling be such an idiot, when I haven't actually done it... I'm asking what happens if you do? I think you need to learn to read, cause I started this thread and there is no mention by me of stealing someone's board, you're the fucktard.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

RidingThis said:


> So I have no idea where you got the idea that I'm going to steal someone's board... That's pretty low to do, and I asked what would happen if someone sneaked into a resort. It amazes me how everyone is calling be such an idiot, when I haven't actually done it... I'm asking what happens if you do? I think you need to learn to read, cause I started this thread and there is no mention by me of stealing someone's board, you're the fucktard.


Your logic is stupid. "I ride 15 to 20 days a year but I can't afford a season pass because I wait to long" news flash genius if you ride and pay for 20 trips on the hill you can afford a pass!!

Also someone previously said you are the same guy that justified stealing someone's board because you couldn't afford one. That's why I started with "Also if you really do justify..

If you did not previously say the thing about the board then my apologies.. but your logic about the season pass is in fact stupid.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

You wanna know what us lifties do to people like you? We send your ass home, and have you banned from the resort for life. We send you to security in handcuffs with a sign around your neck that says "I'm a scumbag, I Stole from the Resort." All the while the little brat skier kids hit you with their poles. You are a douchebag. You are the scum of the earth, you should die in a fire only to be reincarnated into a god damn mindless amoeba. Fuck you. People work hard and pay good money to ride at these resorts what makes you any fucking different? Get a fucking job, and pony up the money for a lift ticket you piece of shit. There is nothing more that I hate than a mindless scumbag who thinks they are entitled to free shit that other people pay good money for. You are no better than those fuckers who are on welfare while driving fucking Cadillacs. I busy my ass for the things I have... What makes you any fucking different? I hope you get caught and they put your shit in jail.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

RidingThis said:


> So I have no idea where you got the idea that I'm going to steal someone's board... That's pretty low to do, and I asked what would happen if someone sneaked into a resort. It amazes me how everyone is calling be such an idiot, when I haven't actually done it... I'm asking what happens if you do? I think you need to learn to read, cause I started this thread and there is no mention by me of stealing someone's board, you're the fucktard.


I think the moral of the story is that you'll be universally despised, if you were to actually sneak into a resort.


----------



## GnuBie (Mar 14, 2014)

RidingThis said:


> I actually haven't done this and I was wondering what would happen,like I said...



Even Asking this question Implies that you would do it, if you thought you might get away with it.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

CassMT said:


> wow, i'm curious what you edited out of there, don't hold back!


Haha ... a-lot actually Cass. Trying not to get banned.:dunno:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Fortunately for you nobody knows who you are, but regardless, you get the point at least I hope you do?.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> you should die in a fire only to be reincarnated into a god damn mindless amoeba.


:bestpost: That is BurtonAvenger quality material.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Dago91 said:


> We have a word for someone like you.. Fucktard !! You are a thief, you most likely will grow up a thief and a bane to humanity. Mine and others hard earned tax monies will probably be supporting you while in prision. Also, if you really do justify stealing someone's board because you can't afford one you just need to crawl into a hole and die. If I caught you or any of my friends caught you we would bury you up too your head on a steep so you could watch all of the honest paying and responsible peeps on the mountain enjoy mother nature,whilst a baby deer defecates on your face!!
> 
> In conclusion.. You= fucktard!!


Um, I don't remember the OP talking about stealing a board.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

andrewdod said:


> You are no better than those fuckers who are on welfare while driving fucking Cadillacs.


Not to make this political but nobody I know on welfare drives a Cadillac.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> Not to make this political but nobody I know on welfare drives a Cadillac.


go hang out in s Minneapolis.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

wow just read this thread. u guys mad? lol fuck i used to make a season pass on my computer in high school...im going straight to hell i guess


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ha, that's creative. i saw it like a game. seeing all those empty chairs going up i was like fukkit, no harm no foul. granted, i was a somewhat wasted youth with a dodgy moral compass. i guess clipping tix is not quite the same as strait up jumping on chairs but, it sure got the blood pumpin, lol...i've made up for it with many good deeds since,* it is not a gateway crime! *

this level of venom seems much more appropriate for pedophile priests and lady gaga


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Um, I don't remember the OP talking about stealing a board.


He had a bad day and needed to take it out on somebody.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i used to steal snowboarding all the time when i was growing up.... i did it while skipping school and selling weed to fund it too.



i did it because skateboarding was not a crime. 






fuck your couch


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Um, I don't remember the OP talking about stealing a board.


Read the entire thread. He did not say it himself but if you read the thread you will understand where that question came from.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Dago91 said:


> Read the entire thread. He did not say it himself but if you read the thread you will understand where that question came from.


Aren't the Swiss supposed to be neutral anyhow? I thought everybody in Switz gets free passes? :dunno:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Dago91 said:


> Read the entire thread. He did not say it himself but if you read the thread you will understand where that question came from.





> We have a word for someone like you.. Fucktard !! You are a thief, you most likely will grow up a thief and a bane to humanity. Mine and others hard earned tax monies will probably be supporting you while in prision. Also, if you really do justify stealing someone's board because you can't afford one you just need to crawl into a hole and die. If I caught you or any of my friends caught you we would bury you up too your head on a steep so you could watch all of the honest paying and responsible peeps on the mountain enjoy mother nature,whilst a baby deer defecates on your face!!
> 
> In conclusion.. You= fucktard!!


Yes some random poster mentioned stealing a board, The OP never did. Sneaking onto a lift or into a resort does not mean you're out to steal someones snowboard. Get the fucking sand out ur vagina


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> wow just read this thread. u guys mad? lol fuck i used to make a season pass on my computer in high school...im going straight to hell i guess


You'll be fine..............look at you now....you're a doctor.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> You'll be fine..............look at you now....you're a doctor.


:laugh:......riding this weekend?


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Aren't the Swiss supposed to be neutral anyhow? I thought everybody in Switz gets free passes? :dunno:


I wish! Maybe if your true swiss may want to ask Neni about that one. I am a Non EU B permit holder for the past 2 years so in 5 years I could actually be swiss.

I think getting a season pass here is not wise. There are so many different resorts to choose from.. so why limit yourself to one place.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> :laugh:......riding this weekend?


Don't think so.......headed to Crusty Butt next week fer sping break.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't worry guys, the NSA has all of the OP's posts logged and have already matched his IP address to his physical location. They'll likely be kicking his door down and shooting his dog for the terroristic threats he posted about illegally riding lifts. Justice will be served! Merica'!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> i used to steal snowboarding all the time when i was growing up.... i did it while skipping school and selling weed to fund it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I remember you maybe:huh:

We went to the same school,  

Sometimes:thumbsup:

Pretty sure I've done it every year, I've ever snowboarded

Did it so many times one year they thought I had a pass:bowdown:50+

Or what about clipping' tickets, ridin' for a few hours.

Then selling' your clipped tickets & getting a case of beer for the ride home.

I bought a box of tiny little key rings, that I kept in my car, just so I could sell my tickets @the end of the day. Never ever, would I leave without selling it.

I forgot my ganja in my car a couple weeks ago & carpooled with Ballistic.
And my goggles...and my new gopro.... And my phone...
Wasn't lookin' like a very good day, I was cranky as fuck.

Anyway... Seen a dude blazin' while I was gettin' ready, walked over & asked for a hoot.
Told him I forgot my dope, first thing he says "what do ya like, Sativa or Indica"

He then gives me a pre rolled & we smoke the rest of his.
As we're shootin' the shit, he says he's gonna sneak on.

Hahaha.... We laughed.... Smoked....told stories of past free snowboarding experiences.

Oh, it was great. Like the good ole days ...
When you seen another snowboarder, they were your buddy.
Even if you hadn't met em, didn't matter.

Do you think buddy made it on?

Of course he did, I seen him out there.

Do you know what got em there?

Karma.


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

those were the days, before all the tech and turnstiles...i used a pair of toenail clipper and never, ever got caught. never thought to sell it though, if i got up at noon i would just ride it out til the end. pow days in Jackson were the best cuz someone would give you a clip at 10:15 am! skier tourons couldn't hang with that shit, haha


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

When I was a teenager I rode 30-40 days without a ticket or pass, I only went to the lifts where my buddies were working. I knew everyone at that small resort, I didn't have to pay for shit. It was wrong, but it worked. :dunno:

Since then I've always had a season pass.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I think I remember you maybe:huh:
> 
> We went to the same school,
> 
> ...


For those who _get it_,

It's a brotherhood.

Plain and simple.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

what exactly is clipping tickets?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Did you guys miss the part where Donutz confirmed this was DCSnow and you are being trolled again? :laugh:


----------

